# MAC Pro Membership Renewal



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 7, 2006)

I forgot to renew my membership that expired on 8/31.  Do you think they'll just let me renew over the phone or will I need to reapply?

I had preemie twins and they had just come home!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think ou should write them an email and mail them a hard copy explaining the sitch. can't hurt to ask!
 btw congrats on your babies! i am preemie mama too! I love the teeny weenie babes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mine were 3.6 and 4.12


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats on your babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can still just renew. I did that and it wasn't a problem. I believe it you let it go on for a year without renewing then you have to start all over again.


----------

